# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Αίγινας [Historic photos of Aegina]

## Baggeliq

kapod11.jpg 
_Το λιμάνι της Αίγινας στις αρχές του αιώνα μας. (Φωτογραφία από το αρχείο_ του _Δημήτρη__ Μωραίτη)._


Πηγή: http://www.aegina.com.gr/new-history/

----------


## scoufgian

Η προκυμαια του λιμανιου της Αιγινας
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 4313

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A very early photograph of _Aegina_ almost 100 years ago shows a very different town than what we know now...

Aegina 1910.jpg

And this wonderful scene from the port of *Aegina* is from 1918. The ship is *Mana*. What is truly unusual is that tenders (_lantzes)_ were needed for disembarkation a that time!

Aegina 1918.jpg

And here is another wonderful scene from the port of *Aegina* in what seems to be the departure of the same ship as before! The ship is probably one of the Destounis-Yannoulatos ships. 

Aegina 1918b.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a 1986 postcard of _Aghia Marina_. 

For us in the 1960s, the route to Aghia Marina was _Piraeus-Aghia Marina-Souvala-Aegina_ and the boats were tiny, most notably _Erietta_ and _Aghios Nektarios_**... Angistri or Perdika were never part of that route but were served by _kaikia..._

Aghia Marina.JPG
_______
** I mean the little Aghios Nektarios, not the ferry boat that came later

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Postcard with entrance to the Aegina port in the late 1950s
Aegina.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A map of Aegina in the early 1920s. Published in the *Eleutheroudakis Guide of Athens and Attica* (Eleutheroudakis 1926). Please note that the dashed lines indicate roads for ... mules. Aghia Marina is faaarrrrr away.. And the name Souvala does not appear _as such_ in the map. Then compare this map with the one published on Baedeker's 1908 Travelers Guide to Greece (Leipzig, 1908). Even between 1908 and the mid 1920s there was a further development

Aegina Lavrion.jpg
Aegina Lavrion 1908.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A photograph of Aegina in the early 1920s.  Published in the *Eleutheroudakis Guide of Athens and Attica* (Eleutheroudakis 1926).  Aegina.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The port of _Perdika_ in Aegina around 1978

Aegina Perdikas.JPG

----------


## Leonardos.B

100_0842.jpg

ALLAGH 2.jpg

ALLAGH 4.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A nice picture of _Aegina_ from 1962 or 1963, as published in the Leonidas Kouvaris, _Encyclopedic Atlas of Greece_, Spyropouloi and Koumandareas publishers, Athens, 1964.

Aegina 1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Another picture of _Aegina_ from 1962 or 1963, as published in the Leonidas Kouvaris, _Encyclopedic Atlas of Greece_, Spyropouloi and Koumandareas publishers, Athens, 1964.  The ship is of course _Aegina_.

Aegina.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The port of *Aegina* in 1991.  What a wonderful town... And how much it has changed since the days of Eleni Halkousi, Andreas Barkoulis and Aliki Vouyouklaki..

Aegina.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Aghia Marina* in 1990... I still remember the little _Afaea_ doing Piraeus, Souvala, Aghia Marina

Aghia Marina.jpg

----------


## aegina

Niko to karavaki einai to AG,NEKTARIOS B. :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Niko to karavaki einai to AG,NEKTARIOS B.


Ah, wste auto einai!  mou to exeis pei toses fores...  Eyxaristw

----------


## Ellinis

Φωτογραφία της δεκαετίας του 30 με τo καραβάκι να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας παίρνοντας μεγάλη κλίση. Μου θυμίζει αυτό που μας περιέγραψε ο karystos *εδώ* : 




> Η είσοδος και το ρεμέτζο στο λιμανάκι αυτό ήταν ένας πραγματικός άθλος για τους καπετάνιους, επειδή αφ' ενός μεν είναι πολύ μικρό, ακόμη και για τα βαποράκια αυτά, αφ' ετέρου δε επειδή ολόκληρη η ακτή από την άκρη Πλακάκια (ΒΔ άκρη της Αίγινας) ως το λιμάνι και έξω από τη μπούκα έχει υφάλους, που τότε ήσαν αφωτοσήμαντοι. Αν σκεφτεί κανείς τον "εξοπλισμό" της γέφυρας που είχαν π.χ. το ΧΑΡΑ ή το ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ και τις ελικτικές τους ιδιότητες, μονοπρόπελα και με τις μηχανούλες τους, και ότι έμπαιναν μέσα και μανουβράριζαν ακόμη και τη νύχτα ή με τους Νοτιάδες μόνο να απορήσει μπορεί, πως τα κατάφερναν και ποτέ δεν έγινε ατύχημα. Η πλοήγηση γιινόταν "καικτσίδικα" όπως λέμε, δηλαδή με ευθυγραμμίσεις καταφανών σημείων όπως ήταν π.χ. η Μητρόπολη, ένα κόκκινο σπίτι σαν πύργος στην άκρη Κολώνα, η Μονή και το περίφημο φανάρι της ή το Πετροκάραβο, όπου κάθε καπετάνιος είχε βέβαια τα δικά του σημάδια, που τα κληρονομούσε στους μαθητές του.


Image1.jpg
πηγή: Ναυτική Ελλάς

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εκδρομη στην Αιγινα με το *Καλαμαρα*.
Δημοσιευσις στο Εμπρος στις 23 Ιουλιου 1953


19530723 Aegina1.jpg
19530723 Aegina2.jpg
19530723 Aegina3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φωτ/φία του λιμανιού της Αίγινας το 19.....
> Από το φωτ/κό αρχείο της ΕΡΤ και τη συλλογή του κ. ΠΟΥΛΙΑΔΗ


Αίγινα 1923


Και ενα καικι που (οπως λενε οι σημειωσεις του Πουλιδου) εκανε ταξειδια μεταξυ Πειραιως και Αιγινης!!!  _Se non e vero e ben trovato_!

Aegina kaiki 1923 Petros Poulides.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Το λιμάνι της Αίγινας το 19....
Από το ψηφιακό αρχείο της ΕΡΤ και τη συλλογή του κ. ΠΟΥΛΙΑΔΗ



(Λόγω τεχνικού προβλήματος έγινε μεταφορά καταχώρησης)

----------


## τοξοτης

> Αίγινα 1923
> 
> 
> Και ενα καικι που (οπως λενε οι σημειωσεις του Πουλιδου) εκανε ταξειδια μεταξυ Πειραιως και Αιγινης!!! _Se non e vero e ben trovato_!
> 
> Aegina kaiki 1923 Petros Poulides.jpg


Φίλε Νίκο

Η φωτογραφία σου αυτή 


καθώς και αυτή του φίλου Leonardo B  (που σήμερα είδα) 



ειναι ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αγνωστο πλοιο απο την Αιγινα του 1920.  

Φωτογραφια στην ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη  του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)


Aegina 1920.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο την Αιγινα στο Αγκιστρι το 1920.  

Φωτογραφια στην ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη  του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)

Aegina to Angistri 1920.JPG

----------


## τοξοτης

> Αγνωστο πλοιο απο την Αιγινα του 1920. 
> 
> Φωτογραφια στην ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)
> 
> 
> Aegina 1920.JPG


Νίκο ,
Με τα τόσα που έχω δει στη Nautilia πιστεύω ότι δε θα μείνει για πολύ άγνωστο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το λιμανι της Αιγινας γυρω στα 1992 η 1993. Ποια ειναι τα δυο μικρα πλοια;

Απο το βιβλιο για τουριστες του Γιαννη Δεσυπρη    777 Greek Islands, Toumbis, Ilioupolis, 1994

Aegina.jpg

----------


## aegina

File Nikolas i foto prepei na einai tou `93.To ena einai to POROS EXPRESS ( prwin Delfini express ) me ta siniala tou VENTOURI,to allo einai ena touristiko to opoio to evlepa tin epoxi ekeini onoma distyxws den xerw.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Διαφορες φωτογραφιες του 1950 και 1960 απο την *Αγια Μαρινα* της Αιγινης. Περισσοτερες εδω  http://www.flickr.com/photos/prerows...n/photostream/

Υποθετω οτι τα πλοια ειναι το *Ελενα* και το *Μαρινα



1950

*AM3.jpgAM2.jpg

_1960_

AM1.jpgAG4.jpgAM6.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

Και δυό φωτογραφίες,που πιστεύω οτι  θα καλύψουν αγαπημένα θέματα του φίλου Νίκου Πέππα,δηλαδή , παλαιό Ελληνικό σινεμά και Αίγινα.
Φωτό Γρ.Συριώτη + , αρχές με μέσα δεκαετίας 60.ΑΙΓΙΝΑ  ΣΙΝΕ  ΓΛΑΡΟΣ.jpgΣΙΝΕ ΑΚΡΟΓΙΑΛΙ πριν 60 χρόνια.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και δυό φωτογραφίες,που πιστεύω οτι  θα καλύψουν αγαπημένα θέματα του φίλου Νίκου Πέππα,δηλαδή , παλαιό Ελληνικό σινεμά και Αίγινα.
> Φωτό Γρ.Συριώτη + , αρχές με μέσα δεκαετίας 60.ΑΙΓΙΝΑ  ΣΙΝΕ  ΓΛΑΡΟΣ.jpgΣΙΝΕ ΑΚΡΟΓΙΑΛΙ πριν 60 χρόνια.jpg


Leonardos.B  Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για αυτες τις δυο φωτογραφιες (και για το καλο σου προσωπικο μηνυμα) ....  Φυσικα, και ο Γλαρος και το Ακρογιαλι ηταν αγαπημενα σινεμα της εποχης εκεινης. Το Ακρογιαλι ηταν θρυλικο και μαζευομασταν εκει για να δουμε τα τελευταια εργα της εποχης τοτε... Την νεαροτατη Αλικη Βουγγιουκλακη, την Χριστινα Συλβα, την Σμαρουλα Γιουλη, τον νεαρο Λαμπρο Κωνστανταρα, τον Κωστα Κακαβα, τον Ανδρεα Μπαρκουλη... Μιλαμε σχεδον 60 χρονια πισω. Αλλα η δευτερη φωτογραφια τα προδιδει ολα...  Το Ακρογιαλι επαιζε το Ριρικα, παλιο εργο του 1951! Εισαστε εσυ και η αδελφη σου μπροστα στο σινεμα;  Μ αυτη την ευκαιρια, το εργο αυτο ειναι στηριγμενο στην παλια οπερεττα Ριρικα. Τον βασικο ρολο επαιζε, τοτε σε ηλικια 31 ετων, η Αικατερινη Οικονομου, πολυ γνωστοτερη απο τις επιθεωρησεις της περιοδου 1958-1965 σαν Καιτη Ντιρινταουα!. Η Ντιρινταουα ηταν η γυναικα του Κωστα Χατζηχριστου.

Νασαι καλα με τις καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες σου της εποχης και με την παρουσιαση των παλιων πλοιων του Αργοσαρωνικου.

Νικος

----------


## Leonardos.B

;OIH.jpg
Το λιμάνι και μέρος της πόλης της Αίγινας.Χρονική περίοδος ,τέλη της δεκαετίας  50 .
 Φωτ.Γρ.Συριώτη +

----------

